# Property issue



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magic Electric said:


> Hi All
> the guy next door to me is doing some property development and needs a new electrical supply putting in. Can the electrical board run the new supply though my ground without my permission or can I protest that they run the cable from else where.


That all depends on the laws in England .,So are you guys allowed property rights? Then I would say they cannot dig your land without your consent.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

What Harry said plus you might want to see if there are easement rights against your property.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if there is an existing utility easement, then you have already given them permission to do it, you don't need to give them additional permission.


----------

